# Drinking?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Does drinking cause DP? I feel great when I drink. I havnt known about DP long enough to test if alcohol effects it. Anyone else know if it helps or worsens it?


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've noticed that drinking a small amount of alcohol can momentarily help. I think it's because alcohol slows the tought process, so the real question is: are we overthinking? When I'm a bit drunk, if I want to do something I don't waste time in analyzing what the outcome will be...I just do the thing! It allows a more immediate experience of things.

Beware of overdrinking though...loosing balance and feeling nauseated never helped anyone :lol:


----------



## taymay (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that it depends on the person. When I drink I feel worse, so much more out of control.


----------



## TheAdventures (Nov 23, 2008)

I only recently realized I have dp, as in I looked in the DSM-VI a week ago and haven't even officially seen a doctor about it yet but realized I've had it my entire life. However, I have been struggling to find a way to feel 'normal' for the past ten or so years. Having said that, when I was young I was completely out of control when I drank. A year ago I finally quit drinking for a while so that I could learn how to pace my self and hold on to my reality when I drink. Basically I have found that drinking one or two glasses of wine slowly makes me feel soo much better. Someone said 'over thinking' and yes that is part of it. For me, I feel safe in this somewhat buzzed state. It's like the little person that escape out the back door when I was young comes sneaking back in and I can have a few moments of myself back. It's really freeing. I want to feel this way all the time though, that is the real struggle for me. Hope this is of some use..


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I think that drinking causes temporary DP in the seance that your out of it and feel like "wow its as if im not really here". But for people that don't have DP anyway that temporary seance goes away when you sober up.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

i always wondered why alcohol was a depressant and never a REpressant.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've pretty much quit drinking. It's not as fun as other things.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm, like sharing banana ice cream with the ape at the petting zoo?
i've always wanted to do that.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Guys.

Drinking is a disaster for anyone with obsessive or depressive tendancies, as invariably, one or 2 drinks spiral out of control and the amount of self medicating keeps increasing in amount and frequency. You end up in such a dangerous state and for this reason, I would recommend that anyone suffering from any emotional or psychological difficulty should cut it totally from their diet and lifestyle.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I reached a point one day where I drank enough to die from alcohol poisoning and I ended up sleeping with a stranger. (which is completely out of character for me) Wasn't a good night.


----------



## bladav (May 11, 2009)

Drinking slows down the nervous system of the body and hence gives a temporary feeling of relief from depression. But once the effect of alcohol subsidizes it comes back again. Alcohol should never be consumed by people who are on anti depressants.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

well from the first day that my anxiety started i only drank once and that gave me an anxiety attack so i havent been able to drink for few months now..it makes me feel 100 times worse..it just made my heart go crazy and i felt like passing out..and i only drank a glass of wine with my family at this restaurant..i have a very high limit when it gets to alcohol..before my anxiety started i was able to take like 10 shots of tequila..honestly anxiety messed me up


----------



## emilybrooke77 (Dec 9, 2008)

I find that when I drink, the next day my DP is worse.
Emily


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldnt know. I cant drink anymore, I take Lexapro.


----------



## HereNotHere (Mar 3, 2009)

I was drinking anywhere from 3-6 beers every day. It helped me in the short term, but as others have said, it is a depressant and worsens depression and anxiety in the long run. Depression and anxiety contribute to DP, so reducing them overall (long term) helps.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

3-4 days ago i was with my family and we went to a restaurant and i had a beer to drink..we were seating in the patio..i realized right after i drank the beer my DP/DR got a lot worse..i was about to have a panic attack..drinking doesnt help me at all its make my DP/DR a lot worse..anyone experience the same thing with drinking?


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Drinking does not make the DP go away, but it does make it nearly impossible to obsess about it. As an experiment, I tried my hardest to let DP bother me while drunk. I simply could not do it. I do agree with others though that in the long run it makes the DP worse, and obviously alcohol can cause a lot of health problems. Also, it seems like a lot of people with DP are more prone to addiction like me... so probably best to be very careful.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

it helps definatley!!!!!!! it causes you to feel more like yourself and you can feel emotions again.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

alcohol will increase the severity of any mental illness symptoms, any relief is momentary and not worth a steady course of something so addictive and damaging. it more often then not BADLY interacts with psych meds and other meds you may be on


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Alcohol is called a depressant not because of its effect on mood but because of its effect on brain activity, it reduces, or depresses brain activity. In the beginning it mostly depresses higher order functions, the things people do but animals don't. If you keep drinking more it begins to depress the basic functions we share with the animals. Most of the neurons associated with higher order functions are inhibitory so when their activity is depressed by alcohol you are temporarily reducing their inhibitory effects and temporarily shifting the balance of power in your brain towards the older, more primitive parts of the brain. For most people this is a very pleasant activity. Its commonly said that if no one ever drank more than 3 glasses a night alcohol would be considered one of the best things ever invented.

But people do drink more than 3 glasses a night.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Drinking has actually helped me personally. For a while I said to myself FUKC all drugs/drinking/whatever but I realized that for me that was counterproductive to getting better. I always enjoyed drinking with friends and thrashing at a metal show as a favorite pastime and I wasn't going to let some bullshit disorder stop me from living my life. So after a really long time of abstaining from drinking to no avail, I started again. However, I wouldn't touch anything with THC in it if somebody payed me a million dollars, not because I'm against weed.. in fact all I listen to is psychedelic music and stoner metal, but for me personally and I would assume most people on here.. it always induces a panic attack/dissociation which makes my anxiety/DP-DR worse.. Off topic but the thing that is helping me recover above everything is exercising.


----------



## fsteeze (Jun 24, 2009)

My psychiatrist told me that while under the influence you are in that "state of mind" of feeling DP or DR because your distorting the way you see things. Unfortunately, you go to sleep and wake up the next day and it's gone, but with us, we carry it daily


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

fsteeze said:


> with us, we carry it daily


AND ITS DOWNRIGHT SCARY AND WEIRD!!! :x


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I drank on Halloween & I felt completely free of my DR, it was amazing.
But the next day, my DR was back, not worse, just there.

& I tried drinking again last night, & it didn't affect my dr AT ALL.
ugh! I just want relief, even if its a minute a day.


----------



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

emilybrooke77 said:


> I find that when I drink, the next day my DP is worse.
> Emily


Yes Yes and Yes!!! I can manage to have a good time tat night but even if I don't feel that hung over at all the next day my DP is like 10 fold and it is so much worse!!! It makes it not worth drinking sometimes


----------

